# Hoover res



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

I wanted to see what Hoover is all about. I just moved down to Columbus about 2 months ago and haven't made it up there yet. Looking to target bass out of a 12ft electric only boat. Any suggestions out of the walnut st ramp?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Go to the central ohio forum and search some posts from this year. Theres quite a few guys posting weekly reports an have been doing very well on bass.


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks saugeye. looks like a lot of people are heading for there for crappie. Might be a good thing for the bass! just trying to get as much info on the lake as possible before i decide to get into the open on the 3rd.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Man,you can probaly pick your poison. Im sure there will be plenty of bass schooling on shad in the main lake. Im sure bye then there will also be a decent shallow bite early with topwaters again.
Go back an skim through the last couple months. Lotsa great bass caught by the hoover regulars on here.


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Man,you can probaly pick your poison. Im sure there will be plenty of bass schooling on shad in the main lake. Im sure bye then there will also be a decent shallow bite early with topwaters again.
> Go back an skim through the last couple months. Lotsa great bass caught by the hoover regulars on here.


I have seen that people have been having some good success. I am from NE ohio, and we dont have many big deep lakes. Going to be a little bit different so im doing my best to get a good idea of what the lake has to offer. Gizzard shad is the primary forage in there correct? Thanks for the help


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Just got back from Hoover got 8 bass on shallow cranks and jigs fish were shallow 4 foot or less trolled also got 2 bass 1 peach lost a giant saugeye water temp 72


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

rattlin jones said:


> Just got back from Hoover got 8 bass on shallow cranks and jigs fish were shallow 4 foot or less trolled also got 2 bass 1 peach lost a giant saugeye water temp 72[/
> 
> Thanks for the info! I will be heading out there one day this weekend to see what kind of damage I can do! Hopefully we can put something together.


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

NGBASSIN said:


> I wanted to see what Hoover is all about. I just moved down to Columbus about 2 months ago and haven't made it up there yet. Looking to target bass out of a 12ft electric only boat. Any suggestions out of the walnut st ramp?


With a boat of that size and electric only I might suggest you go to the ramp just south of where Sunbury Rd crosses Hoover right between the middle & North Sections West side (think it is called the Bainbridge Ramp) or the Twin Bridges Ramp across Sunbury Rd and just a little south on Red Bank Rd. I just think you will have an easier time accessing points, islands and humps as well as shallow cover with an electric only than Walnut Street where the reservoir is wider and more open. Just a thought that may lend itself to a better chance of success.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

NGBASSIN, welcome to our neck of the woods!

If you haven't already, take a glance at the Navionics Web App (see link), and take a look around at water depths, ledges, points, etc. This might give you a better idea of where you want to put in depending on how you want to fish. The shallower end is obviously the North end, and there are ramps to put in for all sections of the water. I put in a link to the DNR Hoover fishing map too. This will give you the info on where all the ramps are.

Link to Navionics Web App - Click Here

Link to DNR Hoover Map - Click Here

Stating some of the obvious... Early morning is always good fishing in shallow cover until the bite slows as sun gets higher in the sky. Typical bass fishing techniques and baits will get you bites. I haven't been out for a couple weeks so I don't have much advice on the current conditions, but I'm looking forward to this weekend, it looks like the weather is going to hold out! If you get out, post back how you did!

Good Luck!!


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

Bucks4life said:


> NGBASSIN, welcome to our neck of the woods!
> 
> If you haven't already, take a glance at the Navionics Web App (see link), and take a look around at water depths, ledges, points, etc. This might give you a better idea of where you want to put in depending on how you want to fish. The shallower end is obviously the North end, and there are ramps to put in for all sections of the water. I put in a link to the DNR Hoover fishing map too. This will give you the info on where all the ramps are.
> 
> ...


I have been using navionics a lot down here! Fishidy as well has been a life saver to be able to see shore cover and things of that nature. the lake looks like it has a lot to offer and I am excited to get out there. I appreciate the ramp suggestions, but the open I am planning on fishing the following weekend is going out of the walnut ramp, so I will need to make sure I fish what I will be fishing for the open. Im hoping the shad are really starting to pull into the creek arms away from the main lake at this point in the year. Hopefully its a day full of catching once i get out there!


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks like the Hoover draw down is in swing. Just got back and the coves I like to visit are empty. I was in te south pool, can't say what the rest of the lake's coves look like but beware there are going to be shallow areas


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Your bigger coves like lake of the woods and big run and a few others still have plenty of water.be very careful at Hoover now as mentioned the lake is dropping and a lot of main lake flats are visible some not yet but you will hit .when entering lake of the woods come in from the south side the road bed in front runs far out into the water very shallow also to people that are new to the lake there is a dam halfway back in lake of woods it's not showing but might be soon you can get around it on both sides just pay attention to your graph


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

because this draw down happens every year, is it something the fish have become used to? or should i attack the lake like i would for falling water? this is my first full season fishing from a boat through the fall and have not fished draw down conditions. thanks for anything you all can give me. Not looking for trade secrets just a little local knowledge! ill get there soon enough!


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Would try to concentrate on more main lake stuff like points , and hard bottom areas most of the bass I have been catching have been shallow If you see any wood on the flats flip something up by it might get a big one . Seen some crappies caught yesterday in twin bridges guys were fishing slip bobbers around deep wood. If you like to troll try concentrating on 10 to 15 foot ares using baits that will be in contact with the bottom Hoover is a good lake to fall fish . Keep your eyes open for gulls diving down for shad that usually means fish underneath the shad


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

rattlin jones said:


> Would try to concentrate on more main lake stuff like points , and hard bottom areas most of the bass I have been catching have been shallow If you see any wood on the flats flip something up by it might get a big one . Seen some crappies caught yesterday in twin bridges guys were fishing slip bobbers around deep wood. If you like to troll try concentrating on 10 to 15 foot ares using baits that will be in contact with the bottom Hoover is a good lake to fall fish . Keep your eyes open for gulls diving down for shad that usually means fish underneath the shad


Great info jones. I appreciate the help! I love flipping shallow so i will get out there this weekend and let you all know how it goes. I hear there is a good population of small jaws in here as well. Hoping to have some acrobatic fights!


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm always amazed at how quick the reservoir drops this time of year. If I'm not careful, my pontoon will be nearly out of the water if I leave it too long, which I haven't been there in 2 weeks, so I'm assuming that I have some work to do when I get there!

I can't say if the fish have gotten used to the water dropping, but like rattlin jones said, I seem to do well in the typical shallow cover areas. I'm quick to change my approach if something isn't working and bounce around from spinner, to crank, to soft plastic until I find out what the fish want, speed up slow down, etc. There are some main lake points I have caught fish on, and generally fish those if water is active, but if no sign of activity I'll stick to the bank.

Good luck!


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

NGBASSIN said:


> Great info jones. I appreciate the help! I love flipping shallow so i will get out there this weekend and let you all know how it goes. I hear there is a good population of small jaws in here as well. Hoping to have some acrobatic fights!


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

There are big smallies in Hoover but it's been a tough year at least for me on the brown fish only have caught a few lbut the large mouth have been on fire all year got this smallie out of Hoover bout a month ago you think he has been eating well


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Bucks4life said:


> I'm always amazed at how quick the reservoir drops this time of year. If I'm not careful, my pontoon will be nearly out of the water if I leave it too long, which I haven't been there in 2 weeks, so I'm assuming that I have some work to do when I get there!
> 
> I can't say if the fish have gotten used to the water dropping, but like rattlin jones said, I seem to do well in the typical shallow cover areas. I'm quick to change my approach if something isn't working and bounce around from spinner, to crank, to soft plastic until I find out what the fish want, speed up slow down, etc. There are some main lake points I have caught fish on, and generally fish those if water is active, but if no sign of activity I'll stick to the bank.
> 
> Good luck![/QUOTE


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Yea was out yesterday seen a few pontoons that were high and dry hope yours wasn't one of them.


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hoover is 1 of the maine supply of water for Cbus.
The water starts to drop when the fair starts,they are not droping it for winter pool.
This is normal for hoover,they dont have to draw down unless we get alot of rain in Nov.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Brownfish89 said:


> Hoover is 1 of the maine supply of water for Cbus.
> The water starts to drop when the fair starts,they are not droping it for winter pool.


For the amount of fluctuation in water level, I can't imagine Hoover being purposely lowered unless it is out of its banks.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Hit Hoover today (Friday). Beautiful weather. Birds + Baitfish + Shallows + Spinners = White Bass.


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

I Will be out at sunrise! I'll let y'all know how it goes!


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

What


NGBASSIN said:


> thanks saugeye. looks like a lot of people are heading for there for crappie. Might be a good thing for the bass! just trying to get as much info on the lake as possible before i decide to get into the open on the 3rd.


what open is it?? Entry fee?


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

jpbasspro said:


> What
> 
> what open is it?? Entry fee?


I believe it is the Gahanna bass Fed club putting it on. I want to say 60 for entry.


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

Went from about 7 this morning till about 4 this afternoon. Caught a lot of fish but didn't have much for size. Biggest went 2.18. Best five were around 7 to 8 pounds. There was a tourney pulling off when I got off as well. 2 day tourney with the leaders sitting around 15lbs... I caught all mine shallow.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Not a bad day it will get better


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

NGBASSIN said:


> Went from about 7 this morning till about 4 this afternoon. Caught a lot of fish but didn't have much for size. Biggest went 2.18. Best five were around 7 to 8 pounds. There was a tourney pulling off when I got off as well. 2 day tourney with the leaders sitting around 15lbs... I caught all mine shallow.


Here are the results of that tourney last weekend. I was out Saturday afternoon. I had outboard issues but managed a few, only squeakers though. 

http://hoovertnt.com/wp/


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

NGBassin you and I could beat that let's team up


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

kayakmac said:


> NGBassin you and I could beat that let's team up


If I could fit another person on my boat comfortably I'd be in! I don't feel as bad for what I did saturday seeing what they caught now! That group probably knows that lake better than anyone for bass, and I would have been right in the middle for the first day!


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a boat thAt will fit us both . We're not going to beat anyone to spots though the 9.8 has to push the weight of a 50hp I cannot remove. :-(


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

kayakmac said:


> I have a boat thAt will fit us both . We're not going to beat anyone to spots though the 9.8 has to push the weight of a 50hp I cannot remove. :-(


Ha! My pontoon does 7.7MPH max with the 9.9. I'm sure you would give me a run for my money!!

Thanks for the tourney update... It's good information for what is regularly caught out of Hoover.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

I top out at 6. Something mph bucks so you have me even on a pontoon! :-( I see some of the Wednesday evening tourney guys with a rooster tail behind a 9.9 hmm ... 

I need to get a 9.9 cover for my 50 lol.

I would seriously like to try a tournament some time. I have never participated in one. 

I guess it would just be a donation to someone but would still would be fun to try it.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't let the slow boat hold you back just remember they put in at south end so try to concentrate on your spots down there less running around most of those tourney boats you are seeing have 15 hp with 9.9 sticker nothing new back in the day Hoover used to be 6 hp imagine that


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

rattlin jones said:


> Don't let the slow boat hold you back just remember they put in at south end so try to concentrate on your spots down there less running around most of those tourney boats you are seeing have 15 hp with 9.9 sticker nothing new back in the day Hoover used to be 6 hp imagine that


Since I've had a boat on Hoover the last few years, I've seen a lot of tournaments kick off. Most of them high tail it past me at daylight to the North pool, and most of them are up on plain going faster than the 10MPH speed limit, so I would agree that most are running a bigger motor with a 9.9 sticker.

I wonder though, for the time it takes to get to the North pool, is the fishing that much better, or are most just more comfortable in shallower water, and slightly warmer water temps? Is it worth the hour + round trip from the walnut ramp? Just a thought in terms of tournament style fishing.

6hp motor? You might be able to get that out of your trolling motor!


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

kayakmac said:


> I top out at 6. Something mph bucks so you have me even on a pontoon! :-( I see some of the Wednesday evening tourney guys with a rooster tail behind a 9.9 hmm ...
> 
> I need to get a 9.9 cover for my 50 lol.
> 
> ...


I couldn't commit to a whole summer, but if you were ever looking for someone to fill a spot for a day, let me know. Like you, I've never tourney fished and would also be donating my portion, but it would be fun to see how it went. Not to mention you could always luck into the "biggest bass" pot money!

Plus with a 9.9 that runs like a 50, you might do better than you think!!


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

I just started fishing tournaments from my own boat this year. I have learned A LOT! Awesome experience fishing all over norther and central ohio. I fish out of 12ft fiberglass with 2 trolling motors. One 30 And one 37lb thrust. I top out at about 4 mph and I'm 230 with about 200 lbs a gear and a cooler for a live well.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Bucks4life said:


> Since I've had a boat on Hoover the last few years, I've seen a lot of tournaments kick off. Most of them high tail it past me at daylight to the North pool, and most of them are up on plain going faster than the 10MPH speed limit, so I would agree that most are running a bigger motor with a 9.9 sticker.
> 
> I wonder though, for the time it takes to get to the North pool, is the fishing that much better, or are most just more comfortable in shallower water, and slightly warmer water temps? Is it worth the hour + round trip from the walnut ramp? Just a thought in terms of tournament style fishing.
> 
> 6hp motor? You might be able to get that out of your trolling motor!


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

North end I think you got a better shot at a quick limit then maybe you try to upgrade from there in my opinion the bigger fish are in the middle and south pools also not many smallies caught up north either . To me I would want more fishing time . I fished them tournMents for many years and it will make you a better angler , now I just go what I go fun fishing no rules no time limit


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

rattlin jones said:


> North end I think you got a better shot at a quick limit then maybe you try to upgrade from there in my opinion the bigger fish are in the middle and south pools also not many smallies caught up north either . To me I would want more fishing time . I fished them tournMents for many years and it will make you a better angler , now I just go what I go fun fishing no rules no time limit


I love a good balance of both. I played college football. So I need some sort of competition to keep me in check! And fishing is a lot easier on the body!


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

NGBASSIN said:


> I love a good balance of both. I played college football. So I need some sort of competition to keep me in check! And fishing is a lot easier on the body!


Where you play ball at


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

rattlin jones said:


> Where you play ball at


Lake Erie college up in painesville. I played a year of semi pro in Wayne county after that and blew out my knee. So I'm taking the softer approach on the body now lol


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

NGBASSIN said:


> Lake Erie college up in painesville. I played a year of semi pro in Wayne county after that and blew out my knee. So I'm taking the softer approach on the body now lol


Nice


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

NGBASSIN said:


> I believe it is the Gahanna bass Fed club putting it on. I want to say 60 for entry.


Did you end up fishin the tournament today?


----------



## spinneroach (May 23, 2014)

north end ,east bank mans baby 1- hard bottom..throw that thing into the bank almost on bank..white spinner baits along sunbury rd bridge north side of the bridge fishing west at the end of the rocks along the bank try tubes there as well.


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

jpbasspro said:


> Did you end up fishin the tournament today?


No I didn't. I have my club championship tomorrow morning up in lorain county. With the wind I didn't want to risk low batteries after a full day out.


----------

